# Samba log spam when network is down



## Reaperzx (Aug 14, 2019)

Some months ago I upgraded from Samba3 to Samba 4.6. After that I have discovered, that samba spams into /var/log/messages every few minutes...


```
Aug 14 15:52:15 xxxxxxx 1 2019-08-14T15:52:15.765780+03:00 xxxxxxx.xx nmbd 64398 - - [2019/08/14 15:52:15.765745,  0] ../source3/libsmb/nmblib.c:873(send_udp)
Aug 14 15:52:15 xxxxxxx 1 2019-08-14T15:52:15.765804+03:00 xxxxxxx.xx nmbd 64398 - -   Packet send failed to X.X.X.X(137) ERRNO=No buffer space available
Aug 14 15:52:15 xxxxxxx 1 2019-08-14T15:52:15.765818+03:00 xxxxxxx.xx nmbd 64398 - - [2019/08/14 15:52:15.765812,  0] ../source3/nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:179(send_netbios_packet)
Aug 14 15:52:15 xxxxxxx 1 2019-08-14T15:52:15.765828+03:00 xxxxxxx.xx nmbd 64398 - -   send_netbios_packet: send_packet() to IP X.X.X.X port 137 failed
Aug 14 15:52:15 xxxxxxx 1 2019-08-14T15:52:15.765838+03:00 xxxxxxx.xx nmbd 64398 - - [2019/08/14 15:52:15.765832,  0] ../source3/nmbd/nmbd_namequery.c:245(query_name)
Aug 14 15:52:15 xxxxxxx 1 2019-08-14T15:52:15.765851+03:00 xxxxxxx.xx nmbd 64398 - -   query_name: Failed to send packet trying to query name XXXX<1d>
```

My network configuration: In addition to normal home network I have 10G fiber link between my Windows desktop and FreeBSD home server. So when desktop is turned off, then 10G network link is down. And then of course Samba cannot send any packets.

Now the question is how to turn off those useless messages. With Samba3 I did not get such log spam.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2019)

I would suggest upgrading to net/samba48 or net/samba410 first. Samba 4.6 is deprecated and this issue may have been resolved already in newer versions. 

Samba 4.6 and 4.7 will actually be removed next week.


----------



## Reaperzx (Aug 16, 2019)

Upgraded to Samba 4.8, no change. Still getting log spam.

I guess the problem is something changed in Samba 4, compared to Samba 3.


----------

